# Creeper Costume



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you thought about making the duster? I would imagine it is going to be difficult to find in that size for a low price. As for the hat, maybe a thrift shop? They are hit or miss though, you have to be at the shop at the right time.


----------

